# EB Problems Prompt New Chicago-Seattle Service



## CHamilton (Apr 1, 2014)

> *MILWAUKEE, April 1, 2014* — A consortium of rail firms — including Iowa Pacific, Montana Rail Link, and Talgo, together with the reluctant cooperation of BNSF — have been negotiating to offer passenger rail service between Seattle and Chicago.
> Sources indicate, on condition of anonymity, that the service will begin operations on April 15, the same day that Amtrak’s _Empire Builder’_s schedule will be lengthened by three hours due to extreme congestion on BNSF’s “Hi-Line” route through North Dakota and Montana.
> 
> The service is planned to use equipment provided by Iowa Pacific, including historic sleeping, dining, and dome cars, together with the Talgo train sets that have been gathering dust since the state of Wisconsin reneged on its contract to purchase them.
> ...


----------



## jebr (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's still March 31 out there. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 1, 2014)

This is hilarious.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 1, 2014)

It's still March 31 except in the Eastern Time Zone where this would not operate in the first place!!!!! :giggle:


----------



## NorthShore (Apr 1, 2014)

What a wonderfully twisted plot


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 1, 2014)

Great News! Look forward to riding it next time I'm in the NW!

Sent from my Motto G Phone aboard the Sunset Ltd. East somewhere between NOL and Florida! LOL


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 1, 2014)

But will it connect to the Sunset Ltd East? :unsure:


----------



## Ryan (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow we actually had an April fools joke.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Apr 1, 2014)

"Lutefisk Limited", love it!!!! Great one, Charlie.


----------



## XHRTSP (Apr 1, 2015)

It's been a year now, any progress on this new train?


----------



## fairviewroad (Apr 1, 2015)

XHRTSP said:


> It's been a year now, any progress on this new train?


No need, since the Empire Builder's problems have all been solved!


----------



## jebr (Apr 1, 2015)

I'd still take the _Lutefisk Limited_. But only if there's no lutefisk on the train.


----------

